# Controller - & + pole ?



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW DO YOU DETERMINE + or - pole,connection for controllers. 

I have a parma econo 60ohm, with alligator clips/boots - connected to length of Tomy wire w/plug ... PARMA WIRES OR WHITE,BLACK,RED(BRAKE) .. Tomy plug wires black & black w/wh. line....which goes where ????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

do NOT hook the Parma red wire to anything. the other two are not going to matter on that set with that controller.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks , pink !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

back.to.ho said:


> HOW DO YOU DETERMINE + or - pole,connection for controllers.
> 
> I have a parma econo 60ohm, with alligator clips/boots - connected to length of Tomy wire w/plug ... PARMA WIRES OR WHITE,BLACK,RED(BRAKE) .. Tomy plug wires black & black w/wh. line....which goes where ????


black w/ white line is +...
black only is -......

white is +.....

electronics color code is reverse of house wiring color code .....

red wire is +, BUT 2 switch polarity's 4 brake use only...

bubba 123


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*bubba*

the white wire on Parma is + , blk. is - , red is brake...correct


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

actually the controller is a rheostat or potentiometer for one of the legs of polarity.
electron flow from one post of the battery(power supply) comes in on one wire and then leaves at a regulated rate on the other wire to the track. let us say that is from the positive post.
then the negative post is wired directly to the rails of the track.
electronic controllers are polarity sensitive and dependent, resistor controllers are not as sensitive to polarity.

if any of that helps.

brakes is a matter of opinion, 
some folks think it shorts to the other leg of polarity from the battery(power source)
some folks think it merely intercepts the electron flow from the battery(power source) from reaching the track on that particular leg of polarity to keep excess electrons from extending the power to the motor.
I know there is a right answer to this issue, but there is pretty generally a split between thought processes as to what it really does.

I have seen the results of a dead short between polaritys from a battery(power source) which to me discounts the short as a brake theory.

and to reverse the polarity to the track requires another whole wiring scheme that I have only seen in special tracks where all the wires go from the battery(power source) to and through the controller and none are wired directly to one rail.

it gets more confusing from there.

LOL


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*Yep , confusing -*

from there , alright. Maybe because I'm not good with electronics...Think I'll just stick to tinkering with these cars. 

Future plans --- longer,bigger track. Have plenty extra track. Upgraded power source , by then I'll have this wiring,hook up , power tap, timer down pat...

Fun, now just tweeking .. These pancakes are a challenge for sure. Have A/W T-JET , think I wil get a couple of Aurora - real t-jets - and go from there..


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

An electric dynamic brake consists of an electric dynamo in which the mechanical energy is converted to electric form, and either converted to heat in a resistor or returned to the supply lines. Typically, electric braking is accomplished with the same machine that serves as the drive motor. Electric dynamic braking is employed in electric vehicles, elevators, and other electrically driven devices that start and stop frequently. See also Wind power.

The most common type of dynamic braking will be explained for a direct-current (dc) motor. To accomplish braking action, the supply voltage is removed from the armature of the motor but not from the field. The armature is then connected across a resistor. The electromotive force generated by the machine, now acting as a generator driven by the mechanical system, forces current in the reverse direction through the armature. Thus a torque is produced to oppose rotation, and the load decelerates as its energy is dissipated, mostly in the external resistor, but to some extent in core and copper losses of the machine. See also Direct-current motor.

Electric braking can also be accomplished by causing the energy of the rotating system to be converted in the armature to electrical energy and then returned to the supply lines. This mode of operation, called regenerative braking, occurs when the counterelectromotive force exceeds the supply voltage.


Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/dynamic-braking#ixzz1y17bS5Eh

For permanent magnet motors, dynamic braking is easily achieved by shorting the motor terminals, thus bringing the motor to a fast abrupt stop. This method, however, dissipates all the energy as heat in the motor itself, and so cannot be used in anything other than low-power intermittent applications due to cooling limitations. It is not suitable for traction applications.

In laymans terms,basically instead of the poles of the arm being attracted to the magnets they are repelled from the magnets,in relation to the direction of the arms rotation.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*brakes*

Very informative Hornet, makes sense to me. 

Might take me bit-o-time, but I'll have everytning ( no, no one knows everything ) let me re-word that, I will have things down pat that I need to know, to better eenjoy & tinker with these lil gems ! Gotta luv'em....

Thanks for the info, I gleam a lot of knowledge from you'se guys....Helps us beginners flatten out that learning curve...

Now if I can get this dang A/W T-JET to handle better !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

works every time


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

back.to.ho said:


> the white wire on Parma is + , blk. is - , red is brake...correct


yup..thought u said u had a black w/ white line marking wire,,,,,
solid black is always negative...sry 4 confussion :freak:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------

